# dirty bum!



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

I posted a thread a little while ago about my cat scooting on the carpet, and it was suggested about worms. He has been treated for this. I have now come to the conclusion that he is simply too fat to reach to clean his bum after he has pood. This morning I found a MASSIVE skid mark on the upholstered footstool  and some more on the window sill where he had been sitting. I looked at his bum and he now has a bit of hair matted with poop. (its handy that when you stroke a cat head to their tail, they raise their back end and show off their nether regions! LOL)

Obviously, the long term solution is for him to lose the weight, but thats another story! My immediate concern is how I can discourage him from scooting on the carpet, how is it best to sort out the matted hair, and could I use babywipes on his back end to try and clean it a bit?

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I use baby wipes because my two had problem tums they often had a sticky bottom or dirty legs or feet :frown2: and I will still now give them a quick wipe after pooping just in case.


----------



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

can you use them on the pink bit too (around the hole  ) as well as on the furry parts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I just hold tail up and give a general swooshy swipe over the area, so yes I do but I wouldn't do vigorous rubbing but just a general gentle wipe.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Monty has a bit of a sensitive tummy when it comes to certain foods and occasionally gets a dirty bum or legs. I use the fragrance-free baby wipes and yes I do use it on the pink bit too with no adverse effects other than a slightly grumpy kitten.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure what cat you have, but I have this problem with Molly who is very fluffy round her bum. She likes to spend ages in the litter tray trying to cover her poo, most of the time completely missing, but as she's doing it she's turing round in circles and brushing herself against the poo 


I've had to, on many occassions, wipe her back end for her!! I use baby wipes, or a clean damp cloth.


What I have done to help her with her problem is to get her legs and bum area clipped so she isn't as fluffy. She goes to a groomer and she does a very good job of it. It has certainly helped, not cured completely, the problem.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I've got short-haired cats but they have had the same problem when they are sick and had a nasty bout of dire rear. I didn't want them to groom themselves (or each other) as it can't be good to ingest any nasties and the poor little guys would get it on their tail and back paws 

I found the following them into the bathroom and then gently rolling them onto their backs while using an antibacterial or baby wipe was the best solution. If there are two people then a lot of chin/cheek rubs can be administered to best affect  I'd just clean all the fur first and then give the little * a wipe over. I've had to use some TP once when one was really sick to blot first. Mine are also prepared to put up with almost anything to get a nice treat so would let me clean up if they could see the dreamies bag. 

For long haired cats I've only done this once and I used a comb and some warm water with a teeny bit of cat safe cleaning spray in it. If your cat is amazingly obliging you can hold the wetwipe with the dirty fur on top and comb the fur over it, which seems to clean it a lot faster.


----------



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

K337 said:


> give the little * a wipe over.


This really made me chuckle! I think it was the use of the * that did it, a cats hole is just like that :lol:

Thanks for your advise on the baby wipe situation, I'll give it a go, if he'll let me! Hopefully, if he feels clean back there he won't feel the need to scoot


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I trimmed the fur on the back of Simba's fluffy legs after a bout of him being "unwell". He's so fluffy around his rear end, sometimes it's the only solution. Fortunately he's only been "unwell" twice! (Tinned cat food :frown2


----------

